# Not enjoying the retrohale



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

There's a couple different ways of retrohaling; I've tried them all and even invented my own. The idea is to pass smoke through the nostrils to discover more flavor. Thus far, I haven't enjoyed any of it or discovered anything new. I don't know if it's the temperature of the smoke or the body but it rarely feels good. Regardless of a short or long draw, it's a burning sensation most of the time. Only once with a Connecticut was it okay. 

Perhaps my noobish nostrils haven't been abused enough to handle it. Do I want to keep retrahaling anyway in hopes that someday it will become enjoyable? Shall I cover my nostrils with a fine coat of tar just to get a little bonus flavor? Nah...I'll pass.

The flesh in the sinuses is raw, tender and sensitive. It almost seems like a bad idea to be passing cigar smoke through it. Not to mention that your brain is somewhere up there also (Last time I checked).

Not sure if any of you guys are familiar with the old YouTube cigar show by Dr. Joe. His show was great, but one day he simply disappeared and never made another video. He finally surfaced in the comment section of his last video and explained that a debilitating sinus infection took him right out of the game. He describes himself as horribly ill with pounding headaches. After weeks (Months?) of an intense, daily dose of antibiotics to kill the infection, he ended up okay, but the whole experience convinced him to hang up cigars for good. He didn't mention that the infection was directly related to cigars, but the whole thing kinda points in that direction.

Mouth-breather for life. Anyone else?


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the retrohale either. I still do it a bit. What I do is exhale about 3/4 of the smoke from my mouth before I retrohale though. Before I tried that, I couldn't stand it. If that is too much for some cigars I exhale even more.
I pick up a few things I don't pick up without the retrohale, but not enough to make it a large part of my smoking experience.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a 20yr cigarette smoker, casual cigar and pipe for 10 yrs, and regular cigar smoking the past year or so. Maybe it's just me, but a little smoke of every puff likes to come out my nose, whether it's a cigar or after inhaling while smoking my natural homemade cigarettes. A strong cigar will burn some, but usually not unpleasant. I like strong maduros with a rich peppery retrohale. 😉👍

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I retrohale almost every puff..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I retrohale the pipe and cigar very regularly. For me, this is how I experience most of my flavor. With the pipe, I also do sort of a shallow French inhale to pick up more aroma and flavor. To each their own and the important thing is enjoying your fine tobacco.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

You'll get used to it.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I retrohale the pipe and cigar very regularly. For me, this is how I experience most of my flavor. With the pipe, I also do sort of a shallow French inhale to pick up more aroma and flavor. To each their own and the important thing is enjoying your fine tobacco.


For whatever reason, a French inhale is more tolerable for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There is a way to retro hale correctly and the wrong way is evidenced by those who can't seem to get a handle on it. First of all the strength of the cigar dictates as to how much ratio of smoke to air you want to use. A mild cigar one can almost go full draw but I'd advise using an 80/20 ratio.....smoke to air. How do you do this....first of all you'll want to draw in a small amount of air into your mouth and then a small draw of smoke....you'll have to practice this a lot until you get the hang of it. I draw in a 50/50 volume of air first then smoke....that means you open up your sinuses to your nose and let the mixture of air and smoke go back out of your nose either by forcing it out s l o w l y while keeping your mouth shut and letting the smoke/air go out through your nose. People tend to draw in a mouthful of smoke and then forcing it out of their nose and that's when you burn the $hit out of the tissues in your nose. There has to be a ratio of air with the smoke.....HAS TO...and once you get good at mixing the ratios you'll be a pro quickly. Start with a mild cigar to practice on so you don't burn your tissues...then gradually work your way up the ladder. Retro haling is all about tasting the smoke through your nose....it's not the same as taking a normal draw and expelling it out of your mouth like most of us do.

Some hardcore people can take a normal draw and retro hale because they've gotten use to doing this but it comes with a price....it's called nasal burnout....much like snorting cocaine where the septum gets burnt and regardless of the irritant it's the septum that takes the brunt and you can't revive tissues in the nostrils once they've been burnt out....that's why I advocate retro haling infrequently....that allows the tissues to heal just like any burn can heal over time.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Some cigars I could retro the whole thing. Most of the time I only retro about half the smoke each puff. Sure, the very first 1 or 2 retros burn a little, but after that I quite enjoy the sensation.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Cigary said:


> There is a way to retro hale correctly and the wrong way is evidenced by those who can't seem to get a handle on it. First of all the strength of the cigar dictates as to how much ratio of smoke to air you want to use. A mild cigar one can almost go full draw but I'd advise using an 80/20 ratio.....smoke to air. How do you do this....first of all you'll want to draw in a small amount of air into your mouth and then a small draw of smoke....you'll have to practice this a lot until you get the hang of it. I draw in a 50/50 volume of air first then smoke....that means you open up your sinuses to your nose and let the mixture of air and smoke go back out of your nose either by forcing it out s l o w l y while keeping your mouth shut and letting the smoke/air go out through your nose. People tend to draw in a mouthful of smoke and then forcing it out of their nose and that's when you burn the $hit out of the tissues in your nose. There has to be a ratio of air with the smoke.....HAS TO...and once you get good at mixing the ratios you'll be a pro quickly. Start with a mild cigar to practice on so you don't burn your tissues...then gradually work your way up the ladder. Retro haling is all about tasting the smoke through your nose....it's not the same as taking a normal draw and expelling it out of your mouth like most of us do.
> 
> Some hardcore people can take a normal draw and retro hale because they've gotten use to doing this but it comes with a price....it's called nasal burnout....much like snorting cocaine where the septum gets burnt and regardless of the irritant it's the septum that takes the brunt and you can't revive tissues in the nostrils once they've been burnt out....that's why I advocate retro haling infrequently....that allows the tissues to heal just like any burn can heal over time.


Excellent post. I didn't think of drawing air in first. If I could retrohale occasionally without any issues, I think it would be okay. I have a few mild cigars; I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I retro every puff too. Honestly, you cannot taste a cigar without involving your nasal passages, either by retrohaling or passively by not closing them off completely as you draw smoke into your mouth. If you lock down your throat and nasal passages while smoking you will see what I mean; very little taste. Retrohaling is a way of ensuring you're getting the full flavor from your cigar. But burning your sinuses to do it should not be necessary if you get the hang of doing it properly.

OP, you're not supposed to blow a whole mouthful of smoke out your nose. Of course it's going to burn if you do that. Just retain a small portion of the smoke as you blow most of it out of your mouth. Then exhale as normal through your nose, except opening your throat at the back of your palate at the same time. Not only are you retro'ing a small amount of smoke, but diluting it with the remaining air in your lungs. If you're doing it right the air passing from lungs to nose will take the rest of the smoke from your mouth with it, but only bit by bit.

P.S. - @Cigary types faster than I do! Now go report to the Noob Mistake thread and say you tried reto'ing a whole mouthful of smoke and it hurt.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@Del Fuego - thanks for the info about Dr Joe. I wondered what became of him. I enjoyed his enthusiasm for cigars in the reviews he gave.

I returned to cigar smoking after a long absence due to allergies and sinus issues. The allegies & sinus problems weren't caused by cigars, but it did make it difficult to enjoy a stick back then. I very rarely retrohale now, as in just about never. I was never a cigarette or pipe smoker before. Maybe those that are, find it more natural to retrohale? I have found that if I do retrohale, my nose seems more 'stuffy' afterwards. And there seems to be a little more pressure on my sinuses. It helps reduce this effect, if I've drank plenty of water and am well hydrated beforehand. I think some guys do a sinus wash after retrohaling ? I might try doing that. But a part of me says "Leave well enough alone."

Thankfully, I enjoy cigars even without retrohaling.

P.S. - I just read @curmudgeonista 's reply above. I'll have to try his suggestions, paying close attention to technique.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Cigary said:


> There is a way to retro hale correctly and the wrong way is evidenced by those who can't seem to get a handle on it. First of all the strength of the cigar dictates as to how much ratio of smoke to air you want to use. A mild cigar one can almost go full draw but I'd advise using an 80/20 ratio.....smoke to air. How do you do this....first of all you'll want to draw in a small amount of air into your mouth and then a small draw of smoke....you'll have to practice this a lot until you get the hang of it. I draw in a 50/50 volume of air first then smoke....that means you open up your sinuses to your nose and let the mixture of air and smoke go back out of your nose either by forcing it out s l o w l y while keeping your mouth shut and letting the smoke/air go out through your nose. People tend to draw in a mouthful of smoke and then forcing it out of their nose and that's when you burn the $hit out of the tissues in your nose. There has to be a ratio of air with the smoke.....HAS TO...and once you get good at mixing the ratios you'll be a pro quickly. Start with a mild cigar to practice on so you don't burn your tissues...then gradually work your way up the ladder. Retro haling is all about tasting the smoke through your nose....it's not the same as taking a normal draw and expelling it out of your mouth like most of us do.
> 
> Some hardcore people can take a normal draw and retro hale because they've gotten use to doing this but it comes with a price....it's called nasal burnout....much like snorting cocaine where the septum gets burnt and regardless of the irritant it's the septum that takes the brunt and you can't revive tissues in the nostrils once they've been burnt out....that's why I advocate retro haling infrequently....that allows the tissues to heal just like any burn can heal over time.


Thanks. I'm going to have to give that a whirl.

Snorting cigars! Ha! Priceless!


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear Dr. Joe got out of cigars. It would kill me to have to give up on cigars after having spent the time to amass that impressive collection. Wish I could have gotten hold of even a small part of it.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well I might not be as dedicated as Joe^^^^ I do retro pretty much the entire cigar.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked cigarettes like this for a few days when I got my wisdom teeth pulled..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I retro frequently. You really do get a lot out of it once you're used to it. I still smoke natural tobacco cigs but, not as much as I used to so, my learning curve was short with no real ill effects. 

There's a thread here that discusses netti pots and, nasal rinses that may come in handy for you. You could try doing that a short time after your cigar and, it may cut down on the sensitivity after having the smoke in your sinuses.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I think cigarette smokers or ex cigarette smokers like me find it easy to retrohale, i can see how it could be difficult for someone who has never smoked before to get used to it.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I think smoking a cigar just wouldn't be the same without retrohaling. It's where I get a lot of my flavor from. I love it, and can usually handle just about any cigar...even stuff like the RP Super Ligero. Give me the burn!! >


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> I retro frequently. You really do get a lot out of it once you're used to it. I still smoke natural tobacco cigs but, not as much as I used to so, my learning curve was short with no real ill effects.
> 
> There's a thread here that discusses netti pots and, nasal rinses that may come in handy for you. You could try doing that a short time after your cigar and, it may cut down on the sensitivity after having the smoke in your sinuses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I have bad allergies and use the Nelimed squeeze bottle thing regularly. I'm gonna take cigarys lead on this one and work on air to smoke ratio.

Still, I'm a bit paranoid about any long-term negative effects of exhaling through the nose. I know there's guys around here who've been doing it for years with no issues....but still.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

In my experience the cooler the smoke the more flavors you can discern in the retrohale in the first 3rd it's usually no issue but as the Cigar heats up 2nd 3rd and last 3rd I tend to purge my cigars to evacuate all the bitter notes of the Cigar and also as time goes on it'll get easier but take it slow relax and it will come this may help as well I thrust my tongue up to the roof of my mouth and breathe out a little which will force a little smoke through your nostrils as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Real men just inhale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Best boogers I've ever tasted were after an LP9.
Espresso, dark chocolate and white pepper.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Best boogers I've ever tasted were after an LP9.
> Espresso, dark chocolate and white pepper.


That's next level stuff right there. Best to let him get used to the regular retro before introducing the fabled "tobacco cave fruit". 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Like many others here - I retrohale with each, and every puff in order to enjoy what each stick has to offer. Every once in a great while I'll _not_ retrohale, and to be honest - I cannot taste a thing.

And besides - who in their right mind would turn down the lovely taste of smoked boogers?


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> Perhaps my noobish nostrils haven't been abused enough to handle it. Do I want to keep retrahaling anyway in hopes that someday it will become enjoyable? Shall I cover my nostrils with a fine coat of tar just to get a little bonus flavor? Nah...I'll pass.


I'm new also and have tried it a few times and didn't care for it. Gave the water up you nose feeling for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrolland5500 said:


> In my experience the cooler the smoke the more flavors you can discern in the retrohale in the first 3rd it's usually no issue but as the Cigar heats up 2nd 3rd and last 3rd I tend to purge my cigars to evacuate all the bitter notes of the Cigar and also as time goes on it'll get easier but take it slow relax and it will come this may help as well I thrust my tongue up to the roof of my mouth and breathe out a little which will force a little smoke through your nostrils as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great points....I forgot to add the part you mentioned.....thrusting the tongue up to the roof of the mouth which forces the smoke out of your nostrils. You can also use variations of this action....a pump-like action of your tongue to the roof of your mouth w/o your tongue actually touching the roof. You can actually practice this activity w/o smoking a cigar but do it by yourself...you're gonna look a bit odd if you do this at the mall and then Security will be called and the rest of your day will be ruined.

The "cooler the smoke" is accurate when retro haling as you'll get more of the taste of the tobacco. We get more taste from the sinus cavity than you realize.....don't believe me? Next time you get a cold try and taste your food. Animals use their sense of smell...called olfaction..... it's purpose.... the detection of hazards, pheromones, and food. It integrates with other senses to form the sense of flavor and that's what happens to us as well when we smoke our cigars. ( science class dismissed ):smile2:


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

I tried the Cigary method of retrohaling last night. Can't say I had much success with it, but I have trouble following even the simplest of instructions. I did find a bit more success if I exhaled through my mouth and nose at the same time. Most of the smoke going out my mouth obviously. Not that I did that properly every time, but when I did, I got some nice flavours (or aromas, I guess) and didn't get any burn at all. I need to revisit the Cigary method and practice a bit more. Sooner or later I hope to clue in.

Edit:
Booger pics at breakfast time. Yuck!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scott1256ca said:


> I tried the Cigary method of retrohaling last night. Can't say I had much success with it, but I have trouble following even the simplest of instructions. I did find a bit more success if I exhaled through my mouth and nose at the same time. Most of the smoke going out my mouth obviously. Not that I did that properly every time, but when I did, I got some nice flavours (or aromas, I guess) and didn't get any burn at all. I need to revisit the Cigary method and practice a bit more. Sooner or later I hope to clue in.
> 
> Edit:
> Booger pics at breakfast time. Yuck!


You did one of the "variations" and I do that as well. It's like whisting....not everyone purses their lips exactly the same when whistling.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

I can't whistle worth a shit either. Or snap my fingers. Pretty good at sitting in a chair and vegetating though


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scott1256ca said:


> I can't whistle worth a shit either. Or snap my fingers. Pretty good at sitting in a chair and vegetating though


We'd get along famously...all we need is somebody to light our cigars and open our beer bottles....guess we could could squeeze our own limes but why risk injury?


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Great points....I forgot to add the part you mentioned.....thrusting the tongue up to the roof of the mouth which forces the smoke out of your nostrils. You can also use variations of this action....a pump-like action of your tongue to the roof of your mouth w/o your tongue actually touching the roof. You can actually practice this activity w/o smoking a cigar but do it by yourself...you're gonna look a bit odd if you do this at the mall and then Security will be called and the rest of your day will be ruined.
> 
> The "cooler the smoke" is accurate when retro haling as you'll get more of the taste of the tobacco. We get more taste from the sinus cavity than you realize.....don't believe me? Next time you get a cold try and taste your food. Animals use their sense of smell...called olfaction..... it's purpose.... the detection of hazards, pheromones, and food. It integrates with other senses to form the sense of flavor and that's what happens to us as well when we smoke our cigars. ( science class dismissed ):smile2:


Well put very informative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Its a bit hard for me to explain exactly how I do it. I basically just take my regular puff, then the last little bit of smoke left in my mouth I blow out my nose. At that point it is usually mixed with a good amount of air so I don't burn my sinuses too much.

It sounds odd saying this about smoking, but: practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Its a bit hard for me to explain exactly how I do it. I basically just take my regular puff, then the last little bit of smoke left in my mouth I blow out my nose. At that point it is usually mixed with a good amount of air so I don't burn my sinuses too much.
> 
> It sounds odd saying this about smoking, but: practice, practice, practice!


Yet another variation.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a few decent retros last night. 

First, I took a bit of air in my mouth, then drew the cigar. Immediately, I open and close my mouth quickly. This moves the smoke back so I can exhale it through the nose. Flavors were good; I liked it. Stick was a Jericho Hill.

I tried it again this morning with a Perdomo Habanos Maduro. It was no good. Burned pretty bad. I can tell this is going to vary from cigar to cigar. I haven't given up just yet.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Del Fuego said:


> I had a few decent retros last night.
> 
> First, I took a bit of air in my mouth, then drew the cigar. Immediately, I open and close my mouth quickly. This moves the smoke back so I can exhale it through the nose. Flavors were good; I liked it. Stick was a Jericho Hill.
> 
> I tried it again this morning with a Perdomo Habanos Maduro. It was no good. Burned pretty bad. I can tell this is going to vary from cigar to cigar. I haven't given up just yet.


Nice!

After a while it just becomes second-nature. But until then you'll want to consciously adjust the amount with the spiciness of the individual cigar, down to the point where it's not even really smoke coming through your nose, but more like blowing the lingering remnants of flavor left in your mouth out through your nose.


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice!

After a while it just become second-nature. But until then you'll want to consciously adjust the amount with a spiciness of the individual cigar, down to the point where it's not even really smoke coming through you nose, but more like blowing the lingering remnants of flavor left in your mouth out through your nose.[/QUOTE]

I'll have to give that a try rather then try to push a whole mouth of smoke out my nose all at once.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

As it's been mentioned before - lighter shade Connecticut wrapper cigars such as the Drew Estate Undercrown Shade are easier on the nose hairs, and I can retrohale the entire amount that I draw.

On full bodied sticks like the La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black I'll usually blow out 40% to 50% of the smoke thru my mouth, and then the remainder out my nose (thus leaving the filtration system in my schnoz intact).

My advice is to keep trying - eventually most 'get it', and it becomes 2nd nature. I couldn't imagine not retrohaling since the amount of flavor I get really enhances the experience, and overall enjoyment. With all that said - I don't recommend retrohaling bourbon/scotch/rum/beer...


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

triplezero24 said:


> Its a bit hard for me to explain exactly how I do it. I basically just take my regular puff, then the last little bit of smoke left in my mouth I blow out my nose. At that point it is usually mixed with a good amount of air so I don't burn my sinuses too much.
> 
> It sounds odd saying this about smoking, but: practice, practice, practice!


I really paid attention to my cigar and pipe while smoking them today. Basically, I do as you described, usually without giving much attention to doing it. I guess before, I had thought of 'retrohaling' as taking a big puff of smoke and then forcing it all out your nose. Live & learn.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

So I have been working on the retrohale more. This cigar I had tonight was worthy of it and it worked out well for me. Still doing more or less what I mentioned on the previous page. Most of the smoke out the mouth, some thru the nose. Made me appreciate tonights smoke a lot more. I'm not saying the next person should do it this way, just that it is working for me.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

OP - if you haven't checked out cigar reviewer 'Katman' you might want to do so. Real name - Phil Kohn - & he has quite a palate for tasting cigars. - Either that, or he's full of **** and making it all up !  He gets flavors that most of us have a hard time picking out.
His reviews are informative and fun to read. 
He says he doesn't retrohale when doing a cigar review. But he's able to distinguish all sorts of different flavors. Who knows, maybe he's a freak of nature.

I retrohale now, with just about every cigar I smoke. But not on every puff. Just a few puffs from each cigar. Its probably one of those YMMV things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

While picking out flavors does take at least a decent palate, I think it mostly takes practice and creativity. You have to experiment with tasting foods as well as cigars. How can something taste like cardamom if you've never tasted cardamom before? Have you ever sat down to eat peanuts and instead of chomping down on them you really took a second to register and remember what they taste like? It's hard to describe, but I can really "zoom in" on the flavors of a cigar by smacking my tongue up and down from the roof of my mouth. For whatever reason, the flavors become much more apparent. I tend to do that now with food, too, and it makes a big difference.

Sommeliers don't just become sommeliers because they have a natural palate that can pick out notes of black cherry and anise seed. They train themselves to take the time to really taste food and register it in their mind. It's like creating a mental Rolodex of flavors that they can then use when sampling wine.

Sure, some cigar reviews can go over the top, but...then again maybe not. I think it's possible to really train yourself to have a sharp palate and to pick out very distinct flavors.

Every once and awhile I'll pull out this graphic while smoking a new cigar and go around the wheel to see if any of these flavors register with me. It can be kind of fun:


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

I am a fairly new cigar smoker and my first couple of retrohales were pretty bad but I was exhaling out to fast, after pushing it out of my nose slower it was fine and I could definitely pick up some different flavors that I didn't notice before. I retrohale about every 3rd puff and gotten to know what I can handle so far without ruining my session.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

to the OP: I regularly retrohale pipe tobacco but never cigar. Its just not something I enjoy.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I retrohale some, not every puff and not all when I do. With that said I don't think I would enjoy the cigar nearly as much if I never retrohaled.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't retrohale but I do try to get a whiff of the smoke coming off the foot both when I'm puffing and when the cigar is resting. Even that casual contact really enhances the flavor and enjoyment of the smoke so I can only imagine what retrohaling would add. However, since I'm not quite ready to sear my nasal passages yet, I'm _only_ going to imagine what it adds! :wink2:


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

The tips here are really interesting. I too didn't realize you're not supposed to exhale the entire puff through the nose. It burned like I snorted water. I'm looking forward to trying these tomorrow and see if a more subtle approach can enhance my smoking experience.


----------



## Keco (Oct 2, 2019)

Piper said:


> I don't retrohale but I do try to get a whiff of the smoke coming off the foot both when I'm puffing and when the cigar is resting. Even that casual contact really enhances the flavor and enjoyment of the smoke so I can only imagine what retrohaling would add. However, since I'm not quite ready to sear my nasal passages yet, I'm _only_ going to imagine what it adds! :wink2:


This. As I was reading this thread, I kept thinking to myself, I enjoy simply catching the aroma off the foot of the cigar when taking a puff. My favorite so far, is the sweet baked bread smell that eminates from the foot of my beloved Oliva Melanio Maduros. I assume this is the burning sugar/starches in the leaf. Whatever it is, I love it. I'll sometimes just wave the cigar under my nose to catch the aroma, without taking a puff. As for the retrohale, it took me a while to figure out the mechanics. At some point, I don't remember exactly when, it just came to me. I find myself retrohaling maybe 3-5 times a smoke. I don't enjoy it as much as the simple aroma, but it does add another experience to the smoke.


----------

